# My Partner watching movies while driving the rig



## MedicJ.D. (Jun 29, 2011)

We were on the freway and he watching hangover 2


----------



## exodus (Jun 29, 2011)

Make him stop. If he doesn't, just show the sup this picture. His *** will be fired.  Dont let him put you're life at risk for some douche.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 29, 2011)

exodus said:


> Make him stop. If he doesn't, just show the sup this picture. His *** will be fired.  Dont let him put you're life at risk for some douche.



Agreed.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 29, 2011)

Troll post?


----------



## exodus (Jun 29, 2011)

Normally I'd say so.. But with the pic, idk.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 29, 2011)

He says freeway, but sometihng about the background doesn't say freeway to me. 

He might be watching it at a stop light. I've been known to read/write a quick text at a stoplight.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 29, 2011)

There is more resolution in the objects outside the window than I would expect to see in a picture shot from a moving vehicle. The glare makes it hard to say or sure, but that car may not be moving.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm also looking on my phone so the pic is not super. Ditto to Sasha on texting or checking gps


----------



## Sasha (Jun 29, 2011)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> There is more resolution in the objects outside the window than I would expect to see in a picture shot from a moving vehicle. The glare makes it hard to say or sure, but that car may not be moving.



It doesn't look like it's moving to me. The car in the background is clear. If it were on a freeway I would expect there to be some blurriness in the background considering how fast cars normally go on the freeway, unless it's bumper to bumper traffic.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't think that's on the freeway, look at the needle on the tach (or maybe that's the speedo)...


----------



## MedicJ.D. (Jun 29, 2011)

Its the 110 California freeway in Pasadena 
Sorry if you don't belive me but I wanted to show how you how unprofessional  Los Angeles EMTs are here is a second picture of him


----------



## exodus (Jun 29, 2011)

Why dont you just text the picture to the boss?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 29, 2011)

MedicJ.D. said:


> Its the 110 California freeway in Pasadena
> Sorry if you don't belive me but I wanted to show how you how unprofessional  Los Angeles EMTs are here is a second picture of him



Do your protocols say no watching movies while driving????


----------



## MedicJ.D. (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok i will 
for some reason I dont have a high enough post privleges I was going to post a second picture of him it's clear we are on the freeway go to my album to view them


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 29, 2011)

I know our protocols say no texting or phone calls while driving, but nowhere is movie watching while driving adressed.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 29, 2011)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> I know our protocols say no texting or phone calls while driving, but nowhere is movie watching while driving adressed.



THat most likely falls under law though. Here in NM a screen playing a video cannot be facing the driver of a moving vehicle.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 29, 2011)

Did you ask him to stop?
Did you tell him that he's putting your life and those on the street around you at risk?
Did you let him know that you're going to inform your supervisor?
Does he know that you took his picture and placed it online?


----------



## fast65 (Jun 29, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Did you ask him to stop?
> Did you tell him that he's putting your life and those on the street around you at risk?
> Did you let him know that you're going to inform your supervisor?
> Does he know that you took his picture and placed it online?



All very good questions. Why didn't you just ask him to stop rather than taking a picture and posting it on the internet?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 29, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> THat most likely falls under law though. Here in NM a screen playing a video cannot be facing the driver of a moving vehicle.



Unfortunately that is not law here. I think I have seen actual gps for cars that have movie capabilities.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 29, 2011)

fast65 said:


> All very good questions. Why didn't you just ask him to stop rather than taking a picture and posting it on the internet?



I think the real issue here is piracy.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm not convinced. In the second picture there is a cross street sign in the background, that is not something we see on the freeways here.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 29, 2011)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> I think the real issue here is piracy.



You mean they're boarding other cars while going down the road as well?! h34r:<--Ninja Pirate


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 29, 2011)

Somebody needs to be the grownup here, if he's watching a movie and driving, I'm guessing its you.  Call him on it and if the computer isn't in his bag all the time after that, talk to the sup.


----------



## exodus (Jun 29, 2011)

Anyone feel like making the call to the company? He works for this company: http://www.procaremr.com/ and his name is on the dudes profile where the pictures are. I was gonna email them, but they don't have a public email address.


----------



## exodus (Jun 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm not convinced. In the second picture there is a cross street sign in the background, that is not something we see on the freeways here.



Even if it's not on a freeway, and only when stopped at a light. It's complete negligence and very dangerous.   As well as illegal in California.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't see how it's anymore negligent at a light then messing with the radio.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 29, 2011)

exodus said:


> Anyone feel like making the call to the company? He works for this company: http://www.procaremr.com/ and his name is on the dudes profile where the pictures are. I was gonna email them, but they don't have a public email address.



Only if it gets this dude here fired.

I'd be thoroughly pissed if someone was taking and posting my picture on a public forum without my knowledge


----------



## exodus (Jun 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I don't see how it's anymore negligent at a light then messing with the radio.



You don't concentrate on a radio, when you're watching a movie you're paying attention to what is happening in the movie, not the road. And he *is* doing it while moving as you can see the speedo / tach on one of the pics.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 29, 2011)

exodus said:


> You don't concentrate on a radio, when you're watching a movie you're paying attention to what is happening in the movie, not the road. And he *is* doing it while moving as you can see the speedo / tach on one of the pics.



I beg to differ. I've seen people completely absorbed in the radio and finding a new station. Or reading the pager, or watching the patient compartment in the rear view.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 29, 2011)

exodus said:


> You don't concentrate on a radio, when you're watching a movie you're paying attention to what is happening in the movie, not the road. And he *is* doing it while moving as you can see the speedo / tach on one of the pics.



 I can't see anything relevant on the dash, and these pictures proves nothing. That would be funny for the driver to find out what a tool his partner is though

Joining emtlife just to post this is a bit troll like imo


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 29, 2011)

exodus said:


> Anyone feel like making the call to the company? He works for this company: http://www.procaremr.com/ and his name is on the dudes profile where the pictures are. I was gonna email them, but they don't have a public email address.



No email but they do have a 24 hour 1800 dispatch number.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 29, 2011)

In California it doesn't matter if he was at a stop light or on the freeway. If you are texting or watching a movie then it is illegal (yes I have seen 1 person get pulled over at a red light for texting). If you are totally absorbed in finding a radio station and start weaving in and out of lanes then yes you can be pulled over. 

To the OP: it doesn't matter if he was on the freeway or on city streets or even at a stop light. If it makes you nervous talk to him about it. If he still does it then talk to a sup about it. But go over your company policy also. For example state law is no using your cell phone while driving except in an emergency. Company policy is we can talk on cell phones for emergencys and company business only.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 29, 2011)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> I can't see anything relevant on the dash, and these pictures proves nothing. That would be funny for the driver to find out what a tool his partner is though
> 
> Joining emtlife just to post this is a bit troll like imo



You can see in the pictures that the tranny is in gear and there is traffic around him (otherwise meaning driving on the street). And you can clearly see the device he is using to possibly watch a movie.


----------



## rwik123 (Jun 29, 2011)

no one should call or email the company. Its really none of our business to go that far....based on an anon claiming something with a picture with no evidence. Could be on google maps, nav, going over a run report who knows. Yeah its bad to drive with electronics but it happens.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 29, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> no one should call or email the company. Its really none of our business to go that far....based on an anon claiming something with a picture with no evidence. Could be on google maps, nav, going over a run report who knows. Yeah its bad to drive with electronics but it happens.



"hey bob"

"yeah Joe"

"check out this crazy pic of my cute  GF real quick"

"wow yeah she's cute but seriously I'm driving right now here take it back" 

"so Joe you know I kinda accidentally hit on your sister the other day and you were really mad and all I just wanna say I'm glad you decided not to blow it out of proportion and try to get any crazy revenge or anything"

"hey no problem Bob I'm already over it. Hey pull over to mcdonalds real quick I need to use their wifi to upload a pic real quick"


----------



## exodus (Jun 29, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> no one should call or email the company. Its really none of our business to go that far....based on an anon claiming something with a picture with no evidence. Could be on google maps, nav, going over a run report who knows. Yeah its bad to drive with electronics but it happens.



It doesn't matter, it is still gross negligence doing that while operating an ambulance. All it takes is the person in front of them to slam on their brakes for them to crash and kill someone.


----------



## dstevens58 (Jun 29, 2011)

IMHO (and my two cents worth), I was taught in basic school that my safety & my partner's safety were the priorities to keep in mind (scene safe).

I believe it's YOUR responsibility to address this and not a member of forum to email the picture to your boss.  If you can't stop this asinine, childish and foolish behavior of your partner, it's time to get a new partner or a new boss before one of you get hurt.  It will happen, it's only a matter of time.

<Now stepping down from my soap box>


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 29, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> no one should call or email the company.



It would be funny though. either the OP, or the guy driving (probably both) were acting like a fool, looking to be chewed out


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 29, 2011)

Have his *** fired, if he is that immature and lacks sufficient cognitive judgement to see such a decision as unsafe, he does not possess the maturity or rational thinking required of a professional Ambulance Officer.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 29, 2011)

Both of you ought to be canned. Him for being an idiot, and you for not growing a pair and taking some responsibility for your own (and his, and the public's) safety. 

Really, is it that hard to say "what the hell are you doing?!?" If he won't stop, you drive.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 29, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Have his *** fired, if he is that immature and lacks sufficient cognitive judgement to see such a decision as unsafe, he does not possess the maturity or rational thinking required of a professional Ambulance Officer.





usalsfyre said:


> Both of you ought to be canned. Him for being an idiot, and you for not growing a pair and taking some responsibility for your own (and his, and the public's) safety.
> 
> Really, is it that hard to say "what the hell are you doing?!?" If he won't stop, you drive.



Both of you guys said it so much better than me.  With a kick in the pants.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 29, 2011)

I thought for sure the OP would of removed the pictures from his album by now.

All the newbies around here should keep an eye out on this site,  http://www.procaremr.com, I have a hunch they may be hiring soon.



> Anyone feel like making the call to the company? He works for this company: http://www.procaremr.com/ and his name is on the dudes profile where the pictures are. I was gonna email them, but they don't have a public email address.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 29, 2011)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> I thought for sure the OP would of removed the pictures from his album by now.
> 
> All the newbies around here should keep an eye out on this site,  http://www.procaremr.com, I have a hunch they may be hiring soon.



When children do EMS in the age of social media....


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 30, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> When children do EMS in the age of social media....



Me?


----------



## exodus (Jun 30, 2011)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> I thought for sure the OP would of removed the pictures from his album by now.
> 
> All the newbies around here should keep an eye out on this site,  http://www.procaremr.com, I have a hunch they may be hiring soon.



I'm thinking of applying actually:

Earn $700-$750 a week
$1000 Sign-On Bonus


----------



## rwik123 (Jun 30, 2011)

The hangover 2 isn't even out of theaters yet. I call BS on this whole thing.... Unless he pirated the movie and then put it on the device.


----------



## exodus (Jun 30, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> The hangover 2 isn't even out of theaters yet. I call BS on this whole thing.... Unless he pirated the movie and then put it on the device.



Of course he pirated it lol.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 30, 2011)

exodus said:


> I'm thinking of applying actually:
> 
> Earn $700-$750 a week
> $1000 Sign-On Bonus



They actually are hiring right now, lol.


----------



## firetender (Jun 30, 2011)

*Old School Response*

*Actually, it's an Old School Solution to a New School Problem!*

(Flick finger on Idiot's forehead sharply)

Calmly.

"Drop it and drive or I'll smash your :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing face!"


(The opinions expressed above and below are that of the author, firetender, and do not reflect the official view of either EMTLife.com or its Community Leaders the CLs)

*...and really, doesn't anybody get that this is an IMMEDIATE intervention thing? *


----------



## fast65 (Jun 30, 2011)

firetender said:


> (Flick finger on Idiot's forehead sharply)
> 
> Calmly.
> 
> "Drop it and drive or I'll smash your :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing face!"



You have such a way with words


----------



## beandip4all (Jun 30, 2011)

OP- why would you post his photo anonymously on an internet forum instead of talking about it to him?  or his boss?

i had a partner who used to text while driving with me (and patients) in the rig all the time.  until I told him to stop doing it. 

posting his photo up here seems a little... backhanded and passive aggressive.  just have it out with him.  if he doesn't comply, have it out with your supe.


----------



## hoss42141 (Jun 30, 2011)

Actually, Hangover 2 is out in theater, and there is a few websites that you can get on and get the movie before it hits the shelves on DVD.  Other than that, it is still hazardous to drive and watch movies at the same time.


----------



## slb862 (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow!  Common sense people.  Say something before it is to late.  Just knowing this information (and possessing a photo) to me would be grounds for both to be fired.


----------



## Hockey (Jun 30, 2011)

LOL thanks I made a bet with my partner that dude lived in California.  


I work at 6am, you better pay up you know who you are


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 30, 2011)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> Me?



No, the OP.  You just sleuthed him out.


----------



## mike1390 (Jun 30, 2011)

im still confused as to the point of this thread... All im getting from this is that you wern't bold enough to stand up to someone who you thought was doing something wrong. Just a heads up you wont make it very far in whatever direction you wanna go EMS or Fire unless you can do this, stand up and say something cause guess what if he crashes and he tells them you knew about it your just as guilty cause you didnt report it.


----------



## JohnJ (Jun 30, 2011)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> There is more resolution in the objects outside the window than I would expect to see in a picture shot from a moving vehicle. The glare makes it hard to say or sure, but that car may not be moving.



That may be due to the other car traveling roughly the same speed.


----------

